# fin de contrat prime 1/80e



## POUPIE (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir à toutes
J'ai fini un contrat mi juillet 2022, 
j'ai eu tous mes papiers sans problème 
les parents ne m'ont pas versés la prime indemnités de rupture 1/80e, en ont ils le droit? est ce obligatoire ou pas
Quand les parents m'ont donnés mes papiers je leur ai fais remarquer mais on fait la sourde oreille à ce sujet je n'allais pas leur répéter
évidement j'avais une difference par rapport à mes calculs,
bien la 1ere fois qu'on me fait ca après 16 ans de métier,...
Merci à celle qui me liront et me répondront
Bonne soirée


----------



## Titine15 (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Si plus de 9 mois d'ancienneté oui cest obligatoire
Bonne soirée


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Comme viens de dire titine si + de 9 mois de contrat oui 1/80   son obligatoire 

Ils on fait les sourds d oreille a la remise des papiers quand vous leur avez dit ? Ben a votre place j aurais insister et les aurait pas laisser partir temps que le problème était pas réglé.

 Si le contrat a + de 9 mois Vous leur faite des demain un courrier en AR en leur rappelant qu ils ont le devoirs de vous régler la prime de rupture vous indiquer le montant . Un délai de paiement et que si pas respecté vous saisirez les prud hommes


----------



## POUPIE (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir
J'ai garder X pendant 15 mois ok je vais leur envoyer une lettre en AR, je verrai bien leur réponse
merci


----------



## Griselda (7 Septembre 2022)

Bien lire la CCN: c'est donc le minimum obligatoire après 9 mois d'ancienneté.

Le notifier au contrat permet d'en faire rappel mais même si ce n'est pas précisé la CCN s'applique obligatoirement, par defaut elle représente le minimum du au salarié.
Si un PE trouve que la CCN n'est pas juste on peut lui conseiller de se faire élir dans un ******************************************************** d'employeur pour aller négocier la prochaine CCN mais pour l'heure elle s'applique tout comme la CCN de son secteur s'applique à son employeur envers lui.

Donc même si tu as reçu ton solde de tout compte et même si tu as signé un document de solde de tout compte, comme ce montant est obligatoire
- fais leur un email poli mais claire sous le mode "Pardon de vous déranger mais c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, il y a une erreur concernant mon solde de tout compte d'après l'article ... de ma CCN qui dit "..." vous me devez encore ...€. Merci de me faire un virement rapidement pour rétablir la situation. Si en parlant poliement, gentiement, sans les braquer directement ça suffit, inutile de s'enerver.
Mais si pas de réaction au bout d'une semaine
- fais leur un courrier de mise en demeure en RAR qui redit la même chose mais aussi que ce courrier fait suite à ton email en date du... et qu'en l'absence de réponse de leur part je leur demande de régler cette situation sous 8 jours car je n'aimerais pas devoir les assigner au tribunal.
S'ils ne bougent toujours pas alors
- va au tribunal. Attention si tu as signé un document solde de tout compte depuis cette date tu n'as que 6 mois pour saisir le tribunal, ne traine pas.


----------



## Griselda (7 Septembre 2022)

15 mois?
Même avec l'ancienne CCN ils te devaient 1/120eme de ts les salaires nets!
Ils ne pouvaient pas ignorer qu'ils te devaient une prime de rupture qui est bien moindre que pour un salarié lambda.
Qu'ils n'aient pas su que la nouvelle CCN indique à partir de 9 mois 1/80eme de tous les salaires bruts, OK mais aucune prime???
C'est culotté...


----------



## Nany88 (7 Septembre 2022)

Plus de 9 mois d'ancienneté ? Si sa fait 9mois pile poile sa passe ?


----------



## liline17 (7 Septembre 2022)

voici ce que dit le CCN, donc, oui, à partir de 9 mois:
En cas de retrait d’enfant, le particulier employeur verse une indemnité de rupture à l’assistant
maternel qui accueille l’enfant depuis au moins neuf (9) mois.
Cette indemnité n’est pas due :
– lorsque le retrait de l’enfant est causé par la faute grave ou lourde de l’assistant maternel ;
– en cas de modification ou de suspension ou de retrait d’agrément.
Le montant de l’indemnité est égal à un quatre-vingtième (1/80) du total des salaires bruts perçus
pendant la durée du contrat, hors indemnités non soumises à contributions et cotisations
sociales telles que l’indemnité kilométrique, l’indemnité d’entretien et les frais de repas.
Cette indemnité n’a pas le caractère de salaire. Elle est exonérée de contributions et cotisations
sociales dans les limites fixées par les dispositions légales et réglementaires en vigueur.


----------



## kikine (8 Septembre 2022)

> Plus de 9 mois d'ancienneté ? Si sa fait 9mois pile poile sa passe ?


oui mais attention le préavis ne compte pas dans le calcul de l'ancienneté


----------



## POUPIE (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Merci pour toutes ses réponses,
Nous avons arreter le contrat parce que les parents déménageaient, nous ne pouvions pas poursuivre la garde puisqu'ils avaient 50 mn de route
de ce coté là j'ai pas de souci à avoir
oui c'est culotté de leur part surtout que sur mon contrat tout est noté noir sur blanc, d'ailleur je me rappelle que lorsque je lui ai dit les formalités à remplir la maman avait déjà tiquée en me disant que sa belle soeur était comptable  et que c'était celle ci qui allait s'occuper de faire mes papiers, je lui avait dit le mieux c'est d'aller sur pajemploi et elle ne m'avait pas répondu... je trouve vraiment déplacé de leur part d'etre comme ca, si c'était elle qui se serait faite licenciée aurait elle aimée de ne pas avoir eu de prime de licenciemment???
heureusement d'ailleur que je leur ai demandé leur nouvelle adresse sinon....Ce matin j'ai postée ma lettre on verra bien 
En tout cas merci pour tout je vous tiendrai informer dans les jours qui vont suivre
Merci bon aprèm midi à toutes,
,


----------



## Marie06 (8 Septembre 2022)

_Bonjour sur la nouvelle convention il est bien marqué que le préavis ne compte pas pour déterminer l ancienneté concernant la durée du préavis mais il est bien noté aussi que l ancienneté d'un contrat (pour déterminer les 9 mois pour la prime) commence au premier jour du contrat jusqu'au dernier jour travaillé. Donc ce que je comprends c est qu il faut 9 mois révolus au dernier jour du contrat incluant le préavis. _


----------



## POUPIE (8 Septembre 2022)

En 16 ans que j'exerce ce métier je n'ai jamais eu de souci pour la prime qui était avant de 1/120e
maintenant c'est sur 1/80e, ce sont des nouvelles lois que les parents doivent appliquer, je reste perplexe la dessus
j'ai lu et relue la convention c'est bien  à partir  de 
9 mois


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Septembre 2022)

Donc ils n'ont rien noté au chapitre primes pôle emploi ? quels c.ns encore ceux-là ... ils vous la doivent point barre et j'espère qu'ils vont rectifier courage à vous ...


----------



## POUPIE (9 Septembre 2022)

non, ils n'avaient rien notés, 
Ma lettre est postée, je vais attendre, je vous tiens au courant, merci pour tout


----------



## Griselda (9 Septembre 2022)

Marie06 oui j'ai fait la même conclusion que toi concernant les 9 mois d'ancienneté. J'ai demandé à une Conseillère des Salariés qui était surprise que notre ancienne CCN aurait précisé que l'ancienneté pour l'indemnité de rupture s'appréciait à la date d'envoi du courrier de rupture. Pour elle du point de vue du Code du Travail c'était un non sens mais comme nous ne dépendons pas que du Code du Travail... aujourd'hui la formulation de la nouvelle CCN ne me laisse plus de doute: 9 mois minimum à la fin du contrat, durant ton préavis payé tu est bien encore sous contrat.
Sinon le plus simple est de lever la condition d'ancienneté par une clause supérieure et précisée comme telle dans son contrat.

Quoi qu'il arrive les PE ont essayé de resquiller et le fait de faire entrer dans la danse la belle sœur comptable n'est pas un argument car si celle ci à l'habitude de s'occuper des volets sociaux comme la paie et les fins de contrats elle n'est pas sans ignorer qu'il y a possiblement une indemnité de rupture. De toute façon le PE, même mal renseigné, reste responsable de ce qu'il déclare et paie donc s'il ne respecte pas la loi il sera retoqué par le tribunal. Il a d'autant moins d'excuses que toi l'AM le leur a dit. C'est vraiment gaufré et montre bien peu de considération.


----------

